# Gurrong



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

*GURRONG* was originally operated by Howard Smith (Australia). She was taken over by Adstream Marine (Australia) during 2001 and transferred to the UK in 2003 and is now based on the River Thames and operated by Adstream Towage (Gravesend) where she was photographed on the 5th September 2003.


----------

